# Sunday's Show and Tell...2/24/19



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2019)

Should be "Spring Cleaning" time soon, resulting in barn, shed, garage, basement and attic clean out season.
Hope all are preparing for the upcoming pick.

In the meantime, let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 24, 2019)

out car shopping this week came across a Alfa Romeo 2018 (still looking). we have a big dealership here that has 140 employee's
 they just started selling Alfa Romeo's and dropped their Fiat line.


----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally found the front rack / decorative piece for my Flightliner project. The fork handlebars and hardware were part of the deal.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 24, 2019)

Searching for an old  BSA Preunit gearbox and clutch assembly that works and won't bankrupt me (see below pic).  If anyone finds one in there spring cleaning pile let me know. I'm also building three sets of 26" drop center wheel for a spring sale.  Please stay tuned.  JimRoy


----------



## SimpleMan (Feb 24, 2019)

Added 2 Tonka private label Allied Van Lines trucks to my growing fleet. I can’t find any bikes that either I like or can afford so I keep buying toys...not sure if my wife is as happy as I am.  A ‘55 from Denver, Co. and a ‘63/64 from Dayton, Oh.


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2019)

Found this in a junk shop and thought it was cool...................


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2019)

Also found this Huffy radio ..... It works. I dont know what if any bike it was on............................


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 24, 2019)

No bike stuff for me, but we decided to get one of those Tuft & Needle foam mattresses. The mattress comes flattened and rolled up in a box, and expands when you take the plastic off.
Replaced our old queen size with a king size so I decided to build a king size platform bed to put the new mattress on. That resulted in a few new tools. Been having issues with my old craftsman cordless drill, so I bought a new Milwaukee cordless drill & impact. 
Also bought a stand for my miter saw, only to find that my craftsman miter saw was not compatible with the stand and long story short, I ended up getting a new Ryobi sliding compound miter saw with a laser. 

The bed frame isn't finshed yet, but got it to the point that we can use it. When the weather warms up, I'll add some 1x6 around the outside of the frame, which I'll stain to give it a finished look. And I'll build a headboard that I'll stain to match. Just too cold to do the staining outside right now. 

I'm no carpenter by any stretch of the imagination but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out and looking forward to finishing it up.
Built the frame in two sections and fastened them together in case we ever need to move it.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 24, 2019)

I finally got the ok to pick the garage on Wed., and here is what I came home with.....



NOS Whizzer 700 kit in the box...



Bunch of fun smalls, let me know if you want/need something...



Nice tire selection..



Bars and a couple fenders..



The Whizzer came from Leonard Davis in '72, there is a '72 newspaper wrapping some of the parts; Davis bought out the remaining Whizzer inventory when they closed in '70. He was a local auto restorer/collector in Pontiac, MI. I found a couple photos online of the TOC Packards he restored and they are top notch...



I got this on my first visit when he didn't really want to sell anything but the whole lot for one price. It was a little buried in the garage, I asked if he would let it go and he gave me a price much lower than I was going to offer, said he used to ride it all over. Once I get it in the stand, I notice the chainring and cogs are sharp and look almost new, hardly a scratch on the bottom of the kickstand, pedal blocks look new, no wear on the seat, grips are perfect.....paint on the underside of the fenders looks new.......he never rode this bike "all over the place", it must have been something else...I hit the top bar with some Flitz yesterday and it is going to shine up like a new penny. 



and I caught the bug.....


----------



## iceman (Feb 24, 2019)

This odd ball thing, more pic’s in the tricycle section.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 24, 2019)

OK..Had a great day,feeling good and went for a drive to pick up this eBay score..(Plus extras they had ;Sears muscle bike w/ Torrington #10s on it! adnCOOL battery op car from his childhood)
This bike was WAAAYYYY nicer than what I thought.. I thought it was house paint but ,its all original You have to LOVE baskets! ESPECIALLY when they protect the important stuff!
Its in my wifes "colors"  so her Monark is being replaced with this one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> OK..Had a great day,feeling good and went for a drive to pick up this eBay score..(Plus extras they had ;Sears muscle bike w/ Torrington #10s on it! adnCOOL battery op car from his childhood)
> This bike was WAAAYYYY nicer than what I thought.. I thought it was house paint but ,its all original You have to LOVE baskets! ESPECIALLY when they protect the important stuff!
> Its in my wifes "colors"  so her Monark is being replaced with this one!
> View attachment 954202
> ...


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 24, 2019)

Bought it this morning at Hilton's Auctions. For 75$
A worksman's bike with heavy duty rims. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Mike Franco (Feb 24, 2019)

Pick up a couple more plates today had a few made


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 24, 2019)

Always finding smalls at the swap meet 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2019)

------


Jay81 said:


> No bike stuff for me, but we decided to get one of those Tuft & Needle foam mattresses. The mattress comes flattened and rolled up in a box, and expands when you take the plastic off.
> Replaced our old queen size with a king size so I decided to build a king size platform bed to put the new mattress on. That resulted in a few new tools. Been having issues with my old craftsman cordless drill, so I bought a new Milwaukee cordless drill & impact.
> Also bought a stand for my miter saw, only to find that my craftsman miter saw was not compatible with the stand and long story short, I ended up getting a new Ryobi sliding compound miter saw with a laser.
> 
> ...




------

Very fine job; thanks for positng!  

Who be the lumber inspector captured in photo nr. three?


------


buck hughes said:


> out car shopping this week came across a Alfa Romeo 2018 (still looking).
> 
> View attachment 954060
> 
> View attachment 954061




-----

What year did Alfa re-enter the U.S. market?

Are their dealerships included in some FIAT ones?

Recall that when they closed their U.S. network last time they reported to be selling only 13,ooo units per annum.  Small market share for a nation of ~300 millions (at the time).

------


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 24, 2019)

Got a few things en route but this came in and I’m excited about it, seemingly original finish Hickory rear 28” wheel. 

Just went and ordered a longer axle for the hardware I managed to pull together.

Gotta have someone make me a cog but it will turn out well I think. 

Some really cool features: great little metal braces at each spoke joint, red boxed pinstripes, and a really cool little faux finished piece of canvas that appears possibly as old as the rim? 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 24, 2019)

Got this in the mail the other day...








Don't quite know what to make of it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 24, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Got this in the mail the other day...
> 
> View attachment 954360
> View attachment 954361
> ...




Tomahawk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 24, 2019)

iceman said:


> This odd ball thing, more pic’s in the tricycle section.View attachment 954164
> View attachment 954165



These crazy contraptions. Designed by sadists specifically for masochists apparently.
This 3 wheel unicycle (tricycle?) you can order from eBay.[emoji21]



Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Got this in the mail the other day...
> 
> View attachment 954360
> View attachment 954361
> ...




Tomahawk stem. I almost went for that the other day but have no use for it.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 24, 2019)

The twins arrived yesterday night.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 24, 2019)

Got a sweet 3-sided miller sign that lights and the clock works!


----------



## blincoe (Feb 24, 2019)

I now have 2 of these clocks. Any trades???


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 24, 2019)

nice to see and read about what others have bought or won, or just sharing in what's going on today, for me it was a enjoyable clear day to go out riding my bike out by the old san onofre nuclear power plant in san clemente California, beautiful ocean view with lots of wild life to see, oh I also found bags of this neet stuff on my ride which ive given out to all my friends but kept one to take pictures of and find out what it is...weird right?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 24, 2019)

Delta Disease again


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 24, 2019)

5760rj said:


> nice to see and read about what others have bought or won, or just sharing in what's going on today, for me it was a enjoyable clear day to go out riding my bike out by the old san onofre nuclear power plant in san clemente California, beautiful ocean view with lots of wild life to see, oh I also found bags of this neet stuff on my ride which ive given out to all my friends but kept one to take pictures of and find out what it is...weird right?
> View attachment 954405
> 
> View attachment 954406
> ...



You're joking I hope![emoji44][emoji37]

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## modelcarjedi (Feb 24, 2019)

A friend of mine picked up this 65 typhoon for me today. He paid 10 bucks for it [emoji851]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 24, 2019)

Early Sacramento Messenger badge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 24, 2019)

I wish all New Mexican yard sales were like this...


----------



## Kato (Feb 24, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I wish all New Mexican yard sales were like this..........
> 
> So you backed your car / truck up and bought everything right.........?
> A find like that would sure make my day !!!


----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2019)

5760rj said:


> nice to see and read about what others have bought or won, or just sharing in what's going on today, for me it was a enjoyable clear day to go out riding my bike out by the old san onofre nuclear power plant in san clemente California, beautiful ocean view with lots of wild life to see, oh I also found bags of this neet stuff on my ride which ive given out to all my friends but kept one to take pictures of and find out what it is...weird right?
> View attachment 954405
> 
> View attachment 954406
> ...




------

A bit of litter dropped by Homer Simpson as he hurried to get to the donut shop before they ran out of his favorite jelly-filled ones.

-----


New Mexico Brant said:


> I wish all New Mexican yard sales were like this...
> 
> View attachment 954492
> View attachment 954493
> ...





------

Found meself thinking "That sure looks like a Fauber chainset on the single" - then...the final picture came up and I said "Aha!"

-----


----------



## buickmike (Feb 24, 2019)

@IngoMike. interested in delta silveray located in your miscellaneous. Small grouping. If available PM. contact info. Am unable to send PM with cabe


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 24, 2019)

Tonight I picked up what was supposed to be a all original 93 GT Mach One. It turned out to be a 96 with a lot of wrong parts. After a quick over haul and a few parts I got it riding!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dirty old barn out in the middle of nowhere!
Coughed up 2 Dirty Old Muscles Saturday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 25, 2019)

The best hookup ever from a CABE friend, backstage passes for Dead shows from early 1990’s! Forever grateful!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 25, 2019)

I met Jerry Garcia in 1966, at a very small venue.
Here is a photo of him and Stanley Owsley....


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 25, 2019)

I didn't exactly "find" this last week, but this was a long term project I finished up over the weekend, a pair of vintage Altec 19's

Someone painted the cabinets black, I took these completely apart, stripped and refinished in tung oil, recovered the grills, made new solid oak bases instead of the crap particle board that was falling apart. 

They came out awesome, but they sound even better!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 25, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I wish all New Mexican yard sales were like this...
> 
> View attachment 954492
> View attachment 954493
> ...




Can confirm, they are typically not like that at all.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 25, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I wish all New Mexican yard sales were like this...
> 
> View attachment 954492




How much were they asking for the leg vise?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> OK..Had a great day,feeling good and went for a drive to pick up this eBay score..(Plus extras they had ;Sears muscle bike w/ Torrington #10s on it! adnCOOL battery op car from his childhood)
> This bike was WAAAYYYY nicer than what I thought.. I thought it was house paint but ,its all original You have to LOVE baskets! ESPECIALLY when they protect the important stuff!
> Its in my wifes "colors"  so her Monark is being replaced with this one!
> View attachment 954202
> ...




How long is that car (hint, hint)


----------



## buickmike (Feb 25, 2019)

@IngoMike have. Received info requested thanks. Not able to act on it.  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 25, 2019)

bricycle said:


> How long is that car (hint, hint)



It's like 24"+ long..doesn't weigh much though..


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2019)

Boris said:


> View attachment 954781



I have never seen these before.,Have you checked their value on the "dollar store" forums ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 25, 2019)

ratfink1962 said:


> How much were they asking for the leg vise?



It was $150; I picked it up as well.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 2, 2019)

Some guys got all the luck. But, that being said, I did find an old schwinn typhoon at a farm auction several years ago for $10.00 with a pair of n.o.s. tires that came with it. Mines a pre- 65 .And its also got wooden pedal blocks. Kinda weird I'd say!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Can't wait for todays!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 14, 2019)

blincoe said:


> I now have 2 of these clocks. Any trades???
> 
> View attachment 954379



Are you making these in your basement?  Ha!!


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 17, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> Searching for an old  BSA Preunit gearbox and clutch assembly that works and won't bankrupt me (see below pic).  If anyone finds one in there spring cleaning pile let me know. I'm also building three sets of 26" drop center wheel for a spring sale.  Please stay tuned.  JimRoy
> View attachment 954080



You could try Dude Wheeler.  Gate City Cycle In New Hampshire or Chopperhead out of Mass.  I bet it either of them do not have one they could point you in the right direction.  If it was a unit transmission I have it


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 18, 2019)

bikeyard said:


> You could try Dude Wheeler.  Gate City Cycle In New Hampshire or Chopperhead out of Mass.  I bet it either of them do not have one they could point you in the right direction.  If it was a unit transmission I have it




Thanks for the information.    When I'm ready for one I will check them out.  What do you mean by a "unit transmission"?  Jim


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 18, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> Thanks for the information.    When I'm ready for one I will check them out.  What do you mean by a "unit transmission"?  Jim



Unit construction motor.  Roughly 1964 and up


----------

